# Vintage Olma



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Guys. Again I am in need of your help. I recently aquired this Olma that to me it's a complete mistery. Would appreciate any help. The watch is on it's way so I can't tell you much right now. Sorry:-(

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hartmut Richter (Feb 13, 2006)

Caliper1681 said:


> Hi Guys. Again I am in need of your help. I recently aquired this Olma that to me it's a complete mistery. Would appreciate any help. The watch is on it's way so I can't tell you much right now. Sorry:-(
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It appears that Olma was a brand of Numa Jeannin SA in Fleurier, Switzerland:

http://www.mikrolisk.de/show.php/280/letter_O

(...and scroll down).

Hartmut Richter


----------



## SkooterNB (Jun 1, 2008)

There were also some Olmas made by Wyler in the 20s.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

a nice test for a search feature of the archive wich will become available soon.
The movement is an AS 1158 or one of its derivatives 1187, 1190, 1213 with modified train bridge:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1158

Even the thread for the removed bridge section is visible. It was like today:
Take a jig saw and make your inhouse movement.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you Guys for taking the time to answer my questions. Dr. Ranfft: What would be the reason for altering the bridge?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

just cosmetical reasons. Mounting the bridge with two instead three screws
degrades the movement, but makes it appear as Olma movement.

It is no invention of today's high priced brands to make a large scale
produced movement appear as own genuine product.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## Caliper1681 (Mar 13, 2008)

Now I understand. Even back then there those that wanted to get the accolades with out the merit. Go figure.

Thank you once again Sir.


----------



## JimH (Jan 15, 2007)

Caliper1681 said:


> Now I understand. Even back then there those that wanted to get the accolades with out the merit. Go figure.
> 
> Thank you once again Sir.


Actually it's not even clear whether the movement in this watch is original to the watch. The hand-scribed scribbling on the movement could well be the sign of a replacement movement. Also whether the case (or back) is original is also in doubt (on the back it looks like "Crawford Watch Co Swiss" has been crudely engraved). I certainly doubt that Olma modified the A. Schild movement in the watch.

Olma used movements from the major Swiss suppliers and the movements are marked "Olma Watch Co.". Here are a couple of Olma watches from the 50s & 60s.


----------



## Roland Ranfft (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi JimH,

you're probably right. As movement junkie, I only looked at the movement, 
not the watch maufacturer. I found an Olma movement in my archive:
http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?00&ranfft&&2uswk&AS_1287

This is similar to the AS 1158 mentioned above: Same base plate, but thinner,
and with bevelled train bridge insted of stepped. And it is not downgraded for
cosmetical reasons, but upgraded with gold settings. And if a movement from
the early fourties had already a manuacturer signature on the ratchet wheel,
this should be also expected from a later movement like the one in question.

Regards, Roland Ranfft


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Let me introduce You my "Olma" flieger from 1930's:


----------



## Marrick (May 2, 2007)

Very nice!:-!:-!


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Marrick said:


> Very nice!:-!:-!


Thanks!

It's Schild movement inside.I'll put some photos when they arrive.


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Is that your AS 153?


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

Xx

http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img1920.jpg


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Is that your AS 153?


It's three hundred and something,I think.But this is 153.:


----------



## bjohnson (Nov 28, 2006)

Dr Ranfft doesn't have an AS153 listed and doesn't have a movement shot that matches the bridge layout of your "three hundred and something"

Maybe you could contact him to send your movement photos for his archive?


----------



## jedanzoom (Mar 29, 2008)

bjohnson said:


> Dr Ranfft doesn't have an AS153 listed and doesn't have a movement shot that matches the bridge layout of your "three hundred and something"
> 
> Maybe you could contact him to send your movement photos for his archive?


I checked Ranffts pages first,so I noticed that there is no cal.153. in his archive.I should also check what is the exact cal nuber of the first one before I say something for shure.

All photos that I put on this phora are very easy to trasfer to any other site-they are all thumbs.So if its just a matter of authorization,dont bother with that and just use all photos that I attach here.

Regards!


----------

